
The Best Incentive is No Incentive (In Blockchains/DLT) by David Schwartz - noxer
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fo8ZScrXFZE
======
noxer
Video Description:

This is a longer version of the talk I gave at Stanford explaining the
rationale for the lack of block production incentives in the XRP Ledger
design. This is the talk I wish I could have given seven years ago, but nobody
would have known what I was talking about.

